# Mouse Recommendation? (For MIDI Work)



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi folks,

My mouse has recently started giving me the double left click issue and it's becoming a bit annoying to work with.

What mouse do you recommend for heavy MIDI editing, preferably a model with side back/forward buttons, and good material build (resistant to humidity/stickiness)

Thanks!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 28, 2021)

G502


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 28, 2021)

A mouse with programmable buttons is always nice for shortcuts.
The one I owned doesn't work anymore, so bought a 4$ mouse replacement, and it's great :D


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 29, 2021)

In case this helps anyone in a similar situation, apparently the double clicking issue is solved with optical switches.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 29, 2021)

I’ve killed a lot of mice, I’ve tried steel series, Corsair, Razer, etc. Nothing is as good a Logitech mouse in my experience.

I second Jdiggity1’s G502 recommendation. That’s a good one.


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 29, 2021)

I just get those cheap white ones that you feed to pet snakes. The hardest part is training them to write MIDI.

But honestly I can't think of something better than my Apple wireless mouse that came with my iMac. I use it on my laptops too. It has no buttons as such, but functions more like a trackpad with a right and left side, swipe capability etc.

And, I quite like my MBP large trackpad, programmed to do everything with light taps and swipes. Ultimately I think I would like a Wacom tablet again though, when I had one it replaced the mouse completely.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 29, 2021)

I used to swear by the G602, but that got the double click going after about 5 years. I went for this recently and must say it tops the G602.

Logitech MX Master 3 Advanced Wireless Mouse, Bluetooth or 2.4GHz USB Receiver, Ultrafast Scrolling, 4000 DPI Any Surface Tracking, Ergonomic, 7 Button, Rechargeable, PC/Mac/Laptop/iPadOS - Dark Grey​


----------



## SlHarder (Aug 29, 2021)

I switched to a vertical mouse because I had wrist pain with horizontal. Love it so check them out.


----------



## visiblenoise (Aug 29, 2021)

Smikes77 said:


> I used to swear by the G602, but that got the double click going after about 5 years. I went for this recently and must say it tops the G602.
> 
> Logitech MX Master 3 Advanced Wireless Mouse, Bluetooth or 2.4GHz USB Receiver, Ultrafast Scrolling, 4000 DPI Any Surface Tracking, Ergonomic, 7 Button, Rechargeable, PC/Mac/Laptop/iPadOS - Dark Grey​


Seconded. I got the original MX Master maybe just a year ago because it was quite a bit cheaper, and I love it. Particularly the second scroll wheel.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 29, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> I switched to a vertical mouse because I had wrist pain with horizontal. Love it so check them out.


I tried a few briefly at the store, they'll definitely provide a learning curve for me...


----------



## Chris Richter (Aug 29, 2021)

I have the G305 from Logitech and am super happy with it. Takes one aa battery and takes forever until it needs a new one. I tried the MX Master because it’s everywhere and sent it back. Way too heavy. I have no idea how people come to like it. If you do any kind of gaming, skip it. The magnetic wheel was great though. But not enough to excuse the main handling for me.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 29, 2021)

Chris Richter said:


> I have the G305 from Logitech and am super happy with it. Takes one aa battery and takes forever until it needs a new one. I tried the MX Master because it’s everywhere and sent it back. Way too heavy. I have no idea how people come to like it. If you do any kind of gaming, skip it. The magnetic wheel was great though. But not enough to excuse the main handling for me.


The MX Master (I have the MX Master 3 for Mac) works well for apps. (I got it because the Apple Magic Mouse was giving me tendonitis.) I use it for both video editing and with Logic. It also fits my hand well for these uses. One big thing is that you don't have to move it very far to get the mouse where you want. My only complaint is that I often hit the button near the bottom of the thumb placement accidentally when performing other tasks.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 29, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> ...My only complaint is that I often hit the button near the bottom of the thumb placement accidentally when performing other tasks.


I have the MX Master 2S, which I also did really like while it worked. Particularly the ability to change which computer I am controlling with it on the fly.
But that thumb button became a problem for me too. Not just from clicking it accidentally, but it actually gets stuck quite a lot without me realising it. I have to physically try to bend the mouse's structure to sort of pop the button back out. Pretty disappointing for something that was quite pricey.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 29, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I have the MX Master 2S, which I also did really like while it worked. Particularly the ability to change which computer I am controlling with it on the fly.
> But that thumb button became a problem for me too. Not just from clicking it accidentally, but it actually gets stuck quite a lot without me realising it. I have to physically try to bend the mouse's structure to sort of pop the button back out. Pretty disappointing for something that was quite pricey.


I haven't had that issue, fortunately. Yeah, being able to move from computer to computer, and using the mouse to things, is pretty nifty. I've had mine for a bit more than a year now, and haven't had any issues yet, though early death seemed to be the most frequent complaint when I was researching mice.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Aug 29, 2021)

I love the Logitech MX Ergo thumb trackball mouse. I've been using similar mice since discovering the Microsoft Trackball Optical over 20 years ago and so far the MX Ergo has been the best ergonomically.


----------



## Chris Richter (Aug 29, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> One big thing is that you don't have to move it very far to get the mouse where you want.


That’s purely a question of how you set up in the settings and not a feature, isn’t it? I can’t remember that it worked differently in that regard than any other mouse.
But I am glad it works for you. I would be glad if it worked for me. The horizontal scroll wheel is super cool.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 29, 2021)

Chris Richter said:


> That’s purely a question of how you set up in the settings and not a feature, isn’t it? I can’t remember that it worked differently in that regard than any other mouse.
> But I am glad it works for you. I would be glad if it worked for me. The horizontal scroll wheel is super cool.


I don’t recall setting it up special, but it’s been awhile. I don’t have to move the MX Master nearly as far as the Apple mouse, to cover the three screens. Besides the easy vertical and horizontal scroll, I love all the app assignable buttons, even the one I hit by accident all the time. In any case I’m not using it for gaming or anything that requires super responsiveness and lots of movement. Much of my navigation is taken care of with the scroll wheels, so it’s a good fit to my workflow, and I’ve not developed anything like the tendinitis I was getting from Apple’s Magic Mouse.


----------



## CeDur (Aug 30, 2021)

I can recommend gaming mouse I'm using for over a year now, Razer Deathadder Elite.

programmable buttons (you can create macros for most used combinations)
on-the-fly sensitivity toggle (it's nice to quickly go down with DPI for very precise editing)
it works on most surfaces I've tried it
reliable, strudy - my previous non-Elite model withstood over 8 years (I'm not gaming though) before double-click issue appeared
you get 3 years door-to-door warranty (at least in Europe)
I've got a big hand and like it's shape (it's for right-hand). It's rather lightweight compared to other 'gaming' ones. If you don't like pulsing LED logo, you can turn it off/dim/switch colors if you're after those kind of aesthetics.



Bman70 said:


> I just get those cheap white ones that you feed to pet snakes. The hardest part is training them to write MIDI.


I get even cheaper grey ones, which my cat brings home alive to show-off his hunting skills. Never tried to teach them MIDI though :(


----------



## ControlCentral (Aug 30, 2021)

Mice are the kind of thing you don't want to pay a lot for but, like a good mattress or office chair, one won't regret ponying-up for quality.
I've tried 'em all but over the years but I bought up all the used Logitech G9(x)s from Ebay once mine died (they were discontinued) because no other mouse has ever given me that sense of immediacy, finesse, and and control. Never found a more precise mouse despite whatever specs other mice may have had. Also, I got hooked on its button travel- very firm resistance and no button flex with a super short activation distance and no flex or bounce at the bottom- just on and off. Took about a year to find another decent mouse that, while still not up to the feel and ergonomics of the G9/x, is sufficient to not subliminally annoy me all day.

My top contenders hitting the OP's checklist:
3D Connexion Cadmouse
Logi MX Master 3
Logi MX Anywhere 3


Cadmouse: Pretty sure they white-label from Logi. Marketed to 3D CAD designers who need a pro mouse. Good build quality. Similar to the MX Master but no freewheel (well, a software-based freewheeling method that didn't really cut it and plastic-y wheel). Like many mice, too big for my hand. (If you are a claw-gripper like myself, your choices are somewhat more limited). Extra mouse button which was weird for my purposes but a palm-gripper could find it useful. Has an extra programmable center button for macros and radial macro choices. If my Anywhere died I would absolutely check out their compact wireless model.

MX Master 3: Good build quality and button-travel. Liked the metal side-scroll wheel. Forward-back buttons placed conveniently compared to most. Flexible software for macros, etc. If I had a bigger hand and palm-grip I'd use this but I feel like you'd need a Munster hand for the buttons to truly fit-- with my grip I could barely reach the scroll wheel. Also very heavy! You're really pushing that sucker around.

My winner:
MX Anywhere 3: All the features of the Master in a small package (side scroll uses the keyboard shift-key in combo with the mouse wheel which in practice is fine for my needs). Firm and responsive button travel, metal scroll wheel with adjustable, magnetic freewheeling tension that once you get used to it, you can't live without it. Tracks on any surface. Also a widely programmable center button FWIW.


----------



## CeDur (Aug 30, 2021)

ControlCentral said:


> Mice are the kind of thing you don't want to pay a lot for but, like a good mattress or office chair, one won't regret ponying-up for quality.


I would say that spending good money on mouse, chair or a desk is usually much more beneficial for workflow than buying another super-duper VI library.

One more thing to add about mouse ergonomics: it's so personal. Although having big hands (quite long fingers to be precise) I get some pain when using 'big' mouse, because I prefer 'the claw' style, I mean I don't rest my hall hand on the device. Bear this in mind considering my Razer recommendation.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Aug 30, 2021)

I love these mice;

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/d/microsoft-modern-mobile-mouse/8vcz2sgc3mwr/C49W?activetab=pivot:overviewtab

Clean and simple, light-weight, responsive and feel great. I don't like having too many bells and whistles. I got my TouchOSC Android tablet for that.

Not sure about moisture or stickiness, but then again - I'm no Jeffrey Toobin. He'll probably have some good advice on that.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 30, 2021)

CeDur said:


> I can recommend gaming mouse I'm using for over a year now, Razer Deathadder Elite.
> 
> programmable buttons (you can create macros for most used combinations)
> on-the-fly sensitivity toggle (it's nice to quickly go down with DPI for very precise editing)
> ...


As a matter of fact, my current mouse is the one you mentioned. I've been very happy with it and it has been solid, except that I've had this double-clicking issue with all my previous Razer models as well. The DAE took around 5 years to develop that, so I'm not really disappointed. I don't really game either.

I'm considering the DA v2 wired where it appears the optical switches prevent the double-clicking issue from happening compared to all the Omron switches out there.

Edit: Thanks everyone for your recommendations!


----------

